# Anybody heard from hassell??



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you have, please post. I've not heard from him for a while now. I dropped a line to his e-mail and have not gotten a response there either. I assume he may be busy planting his market garden but fear that the Kohlrabi may have gotten him. I knew that thing was up to no good.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Same here Don--- I think that plant got him. Seriously--- I emailed him a couple weeks ago and he was leav'in pretty early in the morning for some job he was work'in. I sure hope everythings O.K. with him and Cindy.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't been either. Then again, I haven't been around much myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris, do you have a street address for him ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chris, do you have a street address for him ?


He was last active on the site on 4/5. Hasn't been all that long. Maybe life got in the way of us goofballs?









I do have a stateside address for him in ID. I think it's just an address he has setup for receiving mail though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just seems out of character for him, I've sent an email and had no reply for 4or 5 days now. Drop him a line if you would. I don't have an address for him or I would.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah its not like him to be so non- sociable. Hope all is well. Im sure he is up to his ears in dirt..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am thinking he is busy in the green house ?

The soil is still too cold to work up according to what I heard from a friend in Sk.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have not heard from him in a while myself, but I havent been on as much as I normally am. I think we have all been Pretty busy with warmer weather here. We just have had a couple of rounds of tornadoes in our area, So we have all been pretty busy with all that here. Plus I have been working everyday on the New Property I bought. Even when I dont have much time to get on here I still think of all you guys often. We have A Fox that has kits just down the road here from the house That Stupid Thing Lays around in the Road up in the middle of the Day Like a Dummy LOL Have a Great day You Guys!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that the same one your FIL was after last year ?

Glad to hear that all is well there. Were the twisters anywhere near you?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I have not heard from him in a while myself, but I havent been on as much as I normally am. I think we have all been Pretty busy with warmer weather here. We just have had a couple of rounds of tornadoes in our area, So we have all been pretty busy with all that here. Plus I have been working everyday on the New Property I bought. Even when I dont have much time to get on here I still think of all you guys often. We have A Fox that has kits just down the road here from the house That Stupid Thing Lays around in the Road up in the middle of the Day Like a Dummy LOL Have a Great day You Guys!!!


Tell you what I think, Richard. We're all find with you ditching us for your new land, but we're NOT fine with you not giving us any eye candy yet. GET ON IT!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If any one has an address for Hassell and wouldn't mind sharing it PM me please.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Man it is a good thing that we all have Mother Goose I mean YoungDon to look after us. I am going to go ahead and send him my address becuase I am pretty sure he will notcie me missing before my wife will.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure she has no intention of letting you go missing.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I kind of left that one open for jokes huh


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a bit.... I have a whole list if it won't offend you !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh boy did you ever !!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Just a bit.... I have a whole list if it won't offend you !!


Go right ahead and spill your list. I am a hard man to offend. I would like to say as I see where this can go wrong please keep in mind that we do have woman and some young readers here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!

To ALL You Mother Goose's out there,THANKS for the concerns
Was having computer problems, took it in for a 2 day fix --MAX and 2 weeks to the day we got it back, Cindy is P-----d cause they changed alot of stuff and we lost a bunch which thank heavens we put alot of stuff on disk. before we took it in. Expanded the garden am waiting for some drier weather as I have 5000 onion plants and spuds to get in the ground, OH Well !! This weekend is suppose to be warm, need 2 or 3 days of good weather while tilling. Have alot of catching up to do!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome Back-----Glad to hear everything is OK__________SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey RICK!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Watch it guys---that could be that space Kohlrabi talk'in--- I didn't see the "HA" in rick's post.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good call Cat ! I'll bet he's still got those weird kids runnin around his back deck too !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good call Cat ! I'll bet he's still got those weird kids runnin around his back deck too !


 Sorry to say YD that the weird kids moved out at the end of March!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do we need to check your shovel for foam ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Do we need to check your shovel for foam ?


 I told Cindy we'll market the Kohlrabi and rename it as Japanese Kohlrabi!! HA!!


----------

